# Opinions on unaxol?



## Dan_F (Feb 20, 2008)

After a brief flurry of interest when first discovered, there has been a dearth of information about Unaxol as a pen finish. A search revealed only 12 threads about it, most of which just mentioned the name only. Just curious at this point what folks think about it after having more experience with it. Thanks,

Dan


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dan, Unaxol is my go to finish.  I find it, for me, easier to use than Enduro.  It also sets a bit faster than Enduro.  I am a bit CA challenged so I stick to Unaxol and lacquer.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 20, 2008)

Unaxol is an excellent finish that has held up well for me...at least as well as other lacquers, including Enduro.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 20, 2008)

Well? Where can you get it? Did a quick, I mean quick, search and didn't come up with a retail source. TIA


----------



## GregMuller (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.mobydicksupplies.com/
Ask for sample package. Works great.


----------



## MikeInMo (Feb 20, 2008)

The sample package page is under construction.  This has piqued my interest though.  I like the idea that it is low VOC and more environmentally friendly.  Since this thread is going now, would anyone with experience with this (Cav?) care to give a quick  rundown of how you use it, which specific products, etc?  Thanks.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mike, I'll be glad to relate how I use Unaxol.  (Not the least because you spelled piqued correctly!  )

I bought the following: M038-D Clear Sealer and M023-D Clear Gloss.  They also include a bottle of reducer, which I put up and am not even sure where it is.

After I get my wood blank as smooth and finished as possible, often using thin CA to fill any porosities in the blank, I apply a thin coat of sealer with cut up T shirt material with the lathe turning pretty slowly.  (You will get a feel for what speed works best to give a smooth coat.  Also, I buy the best quality of T shirt material Lowes sells as it helps me get a smoother coat.)  About every 5 minutes I apply another coat for 5 or 6 coats.  If it is warm enough, you can sand the sealer down in less than a hour, as long as it sands to dust.  I run through all 9 grits of micro mesh until I get a smooth and shiny coat.

Then, I do the same thing with the gloss, usually applying 6-8 coats.  The more smoothly you can put down each coat, the better.  I leave this overnight (I love having two lathes!) and then go through the micro mesh grits again.  Then it gets a light buff with TSW.  I prefer to let the gloss harden a couple of days prior to assembling the pen.

That is about it, and it is worth every cent it cost you.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments so far, and keep them coming.

Dan


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 21, 2008)

Like it a lot - used to use the Enduro, but switched to Unaxol some time ago. If I do certain pens I have enough time for the finishing process, I like it better than CA - but it takes time. I made a rack with pairs of screws that I use for storage between coats - and i do at least 3-4.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there any apreciable difference in the respective sanding sealers? Just prior to learning about Unaxol, I had ordered a 16 oz sanding sealer and 2 oz bottle of Enduro, with the intention of getting more Enduro when available. But if the Unaxol is significantly faster, I would probably go with that for a top coat, leaving me with rather a lot of the other sanding sealer. I wouldn't think that one sealer would be "better" than the other, unless there was a time factor involved. Any insight on that?  Thanks

Dan


----------



## GregMuller (Feb 21, 2008)

Enduro is a poly based product while Unaxol is lauquer based. I don't know if you can apply the unaxol over the enduro.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 21, 2008)

I just asked about the trial kits. Here is the reply.

Yes, we offer sample kits for Unaxol and our most popular among penturners is the "High-Build Sample #7 Gloss". It contains 8 oz. of Sanding Sealer, and 8 oz. of Gloss Topcoat. We do offer kits that include 4 oz. of reducer which will thin the product as well as increases Unaxol's dry time. I've included pricing for both just let me know what kit and sheen you would like to try. We accept Visa, Mastercard, or personal check and the CC numbers I would need to get from you over the phone.   

Unaxol High Build Finish Kit W/Reducer- 8oz. Sanding Sealer, 8 oz. of Topcoat, and 4 oz. of Reducer. Sheens: Matte, Satin, Gloss, Retail $16.50 plus shipping (all products shipped from headquarters in Tucson, AZ.)    

Unaxol High Build Finish Kit Without Reducer- 8 oz. Sanding Sealer, 8 oz. of Topcoat Sheens: Matte, Satin, Gloss, Retail $15.50 plus shipping 

Let me know if you have any questions and I look forward to hearing back from you.  

Regards,

Troy



Troy Kinney
Sales Executive
Moby Dick Supplies LLC
Tel: 217-520-2417
Toll-free: 866-408-1411
troy@mobydicksupplies.com
mobydicksupplies.com


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Mike, I'll be glad to relate how I use Unaxol.  (Not the least because you spelled piqued correctly!  )
> 
> ...



Cav,

Would you mind posting a picture or two in this thread of pens you have finished with Unaxol so we can get an idea of what a finished product should look like?


----------



## MikeInMo (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> That is about it, and it is worth every cent it cost you.



Sorry it took a few days to get back to this, but thanks for posting this.  I may give it a try.


----------



## gketell (Feb 24, 2008)

Cav,

With 10-12 coats of finish on the pen, how much do you over-turn the blank to leave room for the finish?

GK


----------

